# What states do you collect sales tax in?



## Daddy M Dawg

Recently I worked in Tx. On the state's website it states lawn guys and tree trimming are taxable services. Tree removal wasn't listed as being 'taxed.' What other states do y'all work in that require sales tax for tree service. Also is it less confusing than Tx's tax law.


----------



## Daddy M Dawg

Does anyone collect taxes?


----------



## TreeW?rx

I do not collect taxes because you are providing a service. If you are selling a product then you have to collect taxes. Such as if you take the wood that you cut and turn it in to fire wood then you could reasonable have to collect sales tax. But I dont believe it is necessary, but then every state has their on thing going. Check with the county you operate in, they can tell you if it is requered.


----------



## Daddy M Dawg

I called our local county office and they kept transferring me. Finally someone said to call the state. The state automated line said there were too many people on hold to add me to the list. I guess I'll stick to only 'removals.' "Sure I'll remove the deadwood and lower branches from your tree." This way I'm only doing removals.


----------



## PurdueJoe

In Ohio we have too


----------



## southsoundtree

Tree services are subject to Sales Tax in WA state. 8.5% Locally, plus or minus a .1 or .2 in the overall region.


----------



## ccrider2240

Daddy M Dawg said:


> Recently I worked in Tx. On the state's website it states lawn guys and tree trimming are taxable services. Tree removal wasn't listed as being 'taxed.' What other states do y'all work in that require sales tax for tree service. Also is it less confusing than Tx's tax law.



Texas state comptroller says 8.25% is to be collected on all tree services, lawn services.... there is no sales tax on powerline clearance from pole to house.


----------



## Torin

While I have no idea about other states, NH does not tax for tree services.


----------



## Norwayclimber

25% sales tax in Norway


----------



## ozzy42

They tried a services tax in Florida in the mid 80s.
Ended up repealing it less than 6 months later.


----------



## Oly's Stump

In Wisconsin Tree work is a taxable service and must be collected and there are quarterly returns that must be completed. Vacant lots and land clearing is exempt from tax (no home improvement). Firewood is taxed if it is being used for home heating (go figure).


----------



## lone wolf

new jersey yes


----------



## dieselcutter

Arkansas no


----------



## 1_2_TREE

In NY, services on tangible goods (including trees) are taxable. If the service is part of a capital improvement (removals to make way for a pool) they are exempt, with proper paperwork.


----------

